# I like my dogs lean and healthy (and cute, of course)



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Hallie's shiny, slick, and lean. Just how I like em'  -

















And cute, of course-

















No Hallie thread is complete without the Hallie 'look'-









And Hallie is still trying desperately to be Under Dog. She's trying her hardest to fly, and she's made some progress-









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

She is in GREAT shape! Sooo many fat Beagles out there - so great to see one so athletic looking and in shape!

And those EYES...


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Can't say I've ever seen a beagle that wasn't at least slightly overweight in real life. People have a really skewed idea of what they're supposed to look like.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> Can't say I've ever seen a beagle that wasn't at least slightly overweight in real life. People have a really skewed idea of what they're supposed to look like.


Same here.

Hallie is in great shape!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes she is in super shape!!! .... and cute too!!!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

she is in great shape for sure now you need her as a poster dog so many people over feed
there pups


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I agree with everyone in this thread - she looks great and it's nice to see a beagle in such good shape and not overweight.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

WOW! She looks absolutely incredible <3 Athletic supermodel of a Beagle, isn't she? Love her so much. 

Also, seriously. Where did our puppies go?!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Good for you  I'm so sick of seeing overweight sausage-shaped dogs. She looks GREAT!!


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree with everyone else.. Nice to see a lean, healthy looking Beagle. She's cute.


----------



## Britt & Bello (Apr 14, 2011)

I looked at her in astonishment. Nope. I have never seen a beagle as lean as her. I can't even succeed in getting my own to that level. Kudos to Hallie. I second the poster dog for healthy weight!


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Great looking dog! I keep my dogs lean, too. They're so much healthier that way. I agree - it's so nice to see a beagle that's not fat! My vet is also a huge proponent of keeping dogs on the lean side. Potsie has grade 4 luxating patellas, so it's really important that he not get overweight.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

that's the only beagle i've ever seen in good shape. Good job!


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Beautiful! Do you get people telling you how horrible you are for "starving" your dog? My girls are both in perfect condition with no saggy bits as well and people are always telling me they look too skinny while their 200 lbs year old lab waddles around about to have a heart attack.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

I too see lots of overweight Beagles. It's frustrating because Beagles are actually very active energetic dogs. Most people think Beagles are lazy, because they always see them waddling around and overweight. 

Hallie goes on a 2.5-5 mile walk everyday, and that doesn't even tire her. I play fetch with her, take her swimming, we go to the dog park, and she even helps me volunteer at the Animal Shelter. Hallie is a very active, busy dog. 



Equinox said:


> WOW! She looks absolutely incredible <3 Athletic supermodel of a Beagle, isn't she? Love her so much.
> 
> Also, seriously. Where did our puppies go?!


Our puppies are gone! Hallie is 4 already!



amosmoses89 said:


> Beautiful! Do you get people telling you how horrible you are for "starving" your dog? My girls are both in perfect condition with no saggy bits as well and people are always telling me they look too skinny while their 200 lbs year old lab waddles around about to have a heart attack.


Oh, yes. All of the time! Even Hallie's Rally instructor, who sees countless dogs everyday, said Hallie was too skinny. 

Oh well, our skinny dogs will outlive any overweight dog.


----------



## angellove182 (Aug 24, 2012)

She is sooo pretty!!!!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

omg I saw her body and I thought wow! is that really a beagle? amazing! i didn't know beagles could look like that, great job! people say mine is underweight too, it's sad.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, my, holy, WOW! That's a Beagle? Are you sure? Wow, best looking Beagle I have ever seen! That is amazing. What a gorgeous beauty you've got there.

My Shiba is shiny and lean as well. Everyone either thinks I'm starving him, or he's part Whippet. Same with my Border Collie/Labrador Retriever mix. People think she's Lab/Greyhound, and when they find out she's not, they think I'm starving her


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful dog! I have never seen a beagle that is not overweight in real life. 

People say I starve Damon my Min pin.  He is a perfect weight.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

She looks fantastic!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Hallie said:


> Thanks for looking!


 And glad to see has has no lasting lameness from her surgery long ago hehe


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 
I'm convinced that no one knows what a 'fit' dog looks like. Even the vets are really lax about weight, but a dog's weight has a huge impact on the overall health of the dog. So, I keep my girl lean! 


Keechak said:


> And glad to see has has no lasting lameness from her surgery long ago hehe


Not at all! She limps a bit, but only if we walk 5+ miles or she has to run a lot. She can jump the jumps set for Aussies and Shepherds in her Rally class.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I've NEVER seen such a lean beagle! Pretty! Always see them... well, fat.


----------

